# My mornings find



## acpeacemaker (Sep 19, 2011)

Its always fun to find this chip.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 19, 2011)

Part of this mornings find.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd add to the morning find as well, but I don't want to make you all fell bad! :mrgreen:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 19, 2011)

silversaddle1 said:


> I'd add to the morning find as well, but I don't want to make you all fell bad! :mrgreen:


Lol, I've seen what you keep as a foot rest, that could make a grown man* cry.


----------



## Imran (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice pins :lol:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Sep 19, 2011)

acpeacemaker said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd add to the morning find as well, but I don't want to make you all fell bad! :mrgreen:
> ...



Looks to me your on your way to a nice foot rest as well!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you, even some of the smallest amounts can be good motivation. =)


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 22, 2011)

Found a couple hundred of these this morning.


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 22, 2011)

I always stop when I see red on a board. Many switches will have gold
inside of them. A while back I posted some pictures of the gold balls inside
of a red dip switch with eight dips and therefore eight tiny little gold balls. 8)


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 23, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> I always stop when I see red on a board. Many switches will have gold
> inside of them. A while back I posted some pictures of the gold balls inside
> of a red dip switch with eight dips and therefore eight tiny little gold balls. 8)


Yeah I like them too. Are you refering to the Greyhills? I have bucket full of these. The ones in the picture have ten. I've noticed on the black ones I've found they can be balls or a rectangular plate. Usually the balls in those aren't plated very well.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 27, 2011)

I get these cards all the time. I can't really see them holding a super amount, but I have them by the stacks.


----------



## rewalston (Sep 28, 2011)

Where do you pick up those Dish cards?

Rusty


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 28, 2011)

rewalston said:


> Where do you pick up those Dish cards?
> 
> Rusty


I get them all over town from people throwing their equipment out. (Most of the time, ones that are fed up with certain sevices.) Do you need a couple?


----------



## rewalston (Sep 28, 2011)

I've never seen cards like that around here, so I was just curious. As I'm still collecting materials I'm always looking for "stuff". 

Rusty


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 28, 2011)

I found about a half of a five gallon buckets worth full of ceramics this morning. I broke a couple open with a hammer for the picture. I don't have a ball mill.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 29, 2011)

This is one of the things I found this morning. No matter how non poisonous I don't like sticking my hand into a box with him in it! Little bigger than a half dollar... I met him, he met me, I showed how a blow torch works.


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 29, 2011)

isnt that one of those hobo spiders? They leave a mean bite and bad infection if ya dont treat it fast.


----------



## darshevo (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a very large aversion to spiders. Always a can of brake clean close by, takes care of them in short order


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 29, 2011)

I was thinking it was the common Weebler, but not positive. I don't like spiders. Many moons ago, I grew up on an old farm house. We would find tarantulas in the house! Just bad experiences all the way around.


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow you sure broke up that EPROM the hard messy way. The layers split down it's length quite easily.

macfixer01


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Mac, I forgot I found that out before. I just haven't done much with any of them to really get the cycle down. Yeah the pieces really fly by laying them flat.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 5, 2011)

I found five large severs this morning with some good stuff. 8)


----------



## Geo (Oct 5, 2011)

remove the chips and place the whole board with pins and wire in place in AP. thats what i do.


----------



## Claudie (Oct 5, 2011)

That is a very nice find! :mrgreen:


----------



## Claudie (Oct 12, 2011)

I finally found some old stuff! Some of the Gold plated packages date from 1968. There are blank finger boards dated 1966. I found one of the part numbers from one board on the guided missile parts page: http://www.nsnlocator.com/nsnlocator/fsc-1420/252.html

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff26/Just_aguy34/003.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff26/Just_aguy34/002.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff26/Just_aguy34/004.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff26/Just_aguy34/007.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff26/Just_aguy34/006.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff26/Just_aguy34/005.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff26/Just_aguy34/008.jpg


Edit: Added more pictures


----------



## element47 (Oct 13, 2011)

If that Bogen amp in your pix ----.004 uses tubes, clean it up some, hook it up to a speaker and see if it makes noise like an amplifier does (versus blow up or not light up at all) and post it on ebay. Obviously all the tubes need to be present. There are numbers of Bogens for sale there, they are popular among the tube-amp crowd for guitar. Search for the model number on completed auctions. PM me if you need some guidance how to extract the value. They sell.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for the tips Geo. Also, thank you for sharing your stuff Claudie. It looks like you found. some nice stuff there. I've been pulling pins for the the past 3 mornings and realize I need a helper. This is 5 and half lbs. I have around 200 more lbs. to pull. Its just the time factor. -Andrew


----------



## trashmaster (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice pile of pins;;; :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

I would try and keep them seperated if you have so many.   

I would seperate them as .

1. fully gold plated .

2. partaley gold plated .

3. any plating and has solder on them.

this might help you later with the refining process.. :roll:


----------



## Claudie (Oct 14, 2011)

Now that's patience.... :|


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you trashmaster, I agree with your advice. Organization helps out a lot in the long run. Most of the silver areas are double sided pins from various backplanes. (Gold on both sides, but the middle isn't plated.) Separation/ tired and didn't sleep well= fold out table embarrassingly knocked over and pins all over the floor. There shouldn't be much solder if any in this batch though.


----------



## TXWolfie (Oct 14, 2011)

If I lived in your area would give ya hand


----------

